# Magnifying Lamps



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/sam75-swing-arm-magnifying-lamp?da=1&TC=SRC-lamp

This is the sort of thing I am after. I am assuming this is the type of tool many of you use, (please correct me if I'm wrong).

Does anyone have experiences and recommendations of such lamps, or indeed any to steer clear of?


----------



## SSTEEL (Aug 6, 2013)

Thats similar to what I have, but that particular one is only a 3 Diopter, which vastly reduces the working distance (focal point). You are better off with a 5 Diopter, this will give you a good, comfortable working distance with a focal point of 8 inches or so. Plenty of space to get your tools in-between the glass lens of the magnifier, and your work subject.

I got this one...

Magnifying Lamp with table clamp - 5 Diopter S8069C


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Never use them........A good lamp and 2 or three loupes :yes:


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Tried the magnifying lamps but couldn't get on with it, it was always in the way and didn't give the magnification I needed so for me it was a waste of money, like the comment above a good day light lamp and several loupes does the trick for me.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Stereoscope with low 10x or 30x mag?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies people, I'll probably try both methods. As I have never tried either (like presto vs lever) I just thought the mag lamp might be easier for a beginner.



SSTEEL said:


> Thats similar to what I have, but that particular one is only a 3 Diopter, which vastly reduces the working distance (focal point). You are better off with a 5 Diopter, this will give you a good, comfortable working distance with a focal point of 8 inches or so. Plenty of space to get your tools in-between the glass lens of the magnifier, and your work subject.
> 
> I got this one...
> 
> Magnifying Lamp with table clamp - 5 Diopter S8069C


Found a 5 diopter. What do you think of this 1?

http://mobile.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=47980


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Have you tried a good quality led aspheric magnifier? :thumbup:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

bry1975 said:


> Have you tried a good quality led aspheric magnifier? :thumbup:


No, do you have an example?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Ah, I see what you mean. I have one similar to that but, good as it is, it only leaves me with one hand.

Sorry I should have made it clear that I want both hands free in the OP

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## tiff_lee (Nov 21, 2013)

I've also been looking into lamps recently for use when soldering electrical components and will probably just get an ebay special so i'm not spending too much on one but at the same time can take the hit on it if I don't get on with it.

Speaking of ebay specials how about these,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20X-Magnifier-Magnifying-Eye-Glasses-Loupe-Watch-Repair-Tool-With-LED-Light-/290968201078?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item43bf0e6776

clearly made in china garbage but then for Â£3 could be worth a punt just to see how you get on with such a thing.


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

I have just had a look at that and it is absurd!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20X-Magnifier-Magnifying-Eye-Glasses-Loupe-Watch-Repair-Tool-With-LED-Light-/290968201078?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item43bf0e6776

How can some one make, sell, and ship that from china for Â£2.99 and that includes ebay and pay pal fees. and manage to get a profit

It defies belief


----------



## tiff_lee (Nov 21, 2013)

For the sake of Â£3 I just bought a pair, I may find a use for them someday!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

tiff_lee said:


> I've also been looking into lamps recently for use when soldering electrical components and will probably just get an ebay special so i'm not spending too much on one but at the same time can take the hit on it if I don't get on with it.
> 
> Speaking of ebay specials how about these,
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the hats that hold two cans of larger and you can drink on the move through straws, probably just as practical too :nerd:


----------



## tiff_lee (Nov 21, 2013)

The build quality of the beer can hat is probably better!


----------

